# Woodworkers...especially Lumberjocks, need to keep their mind sharp!



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

KEEP THE GRAY MATTER ACTIVE

1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. What was the third child's name?

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers. What does he weigh?

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world?

4. How much dirt is there in a hole that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

5. What word in the English Language is always spelled incorrectly?

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. How is this possible?

7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?

8. What was the President's Name in 1975?

9. If you were running a race, and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?

10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?

Here are the Answers

1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. What was the third child's name?

Answer: Johnny of course

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall, and he wears size 13 sneakers. What does he weigh?

Answer: Meat.

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world?

Answer: Mt. Everest; it just wasn't discovered yet.
4. How much dirt is there in a hole that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

Answer: There is no dirt in a hole.

5. What word in the English Language is always spelled incorrectly?

Answer: Incorrectly

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet her birthday is always in the summer. How is this possible?

Answer: Billy lives in the Southern Hemisphere

7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?

Answer: You can't take pictures with a wooden leg. You need a camera to take pictures.

8. What was the President's Name in 1975?

Answer: Same as is it now - Barack Obama [Oh, come on …]

9. If you were running a race, and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?

Answer: You would be in 2nd. Well, you passed the person in second place, not first.

10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

Answer: Neither, the yolk of the egg is yellow [Duh]

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?

Answer: One. If he combines all of his haystacks, they all become one big stack.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

You are funny, but looks aren't everything. 

I only missed #9.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hahaha thats great…I'm an idiot…got more?


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

I really like this sort of thing, hoping someone has some more.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Greg - I only missed the wooden leg one.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

here's another:

I was hunting one day and I traveled 5 miles south when I came across a giant bear. It scared the bejeesus out of me and I ran five miles east to escape it. Tired and hungry, and after nearly dying, I caught my breath and travelled 5 miles north to return home. What color was the bear?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bob, it would have to be a white polar bear, only at the north pole would those measurements work.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I enjoyed them, but I think I'm out of gray matter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm proud of myself, only 2 missed ;-)) Topamax is wearing off!! I might get them all in another 7 years.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

nice one blue..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

i got every one of em wrong…. lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Am I the first one to get them all right?

Greg, this test must be slanted in favor of *********************************************.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Charlie M, It must be because I got all right on the first try also.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

There is hope for me yet. Had to think a little, then laugh a little, but thankfully, came out with 100% right. I especially enjoyed the one about the yolk. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Got me on the #2 racer, I knew it was too easy but didn't catch it.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Got me on #2 as well, guess I'm getting dull in my no so young age.


----------

